# Turn - AMC's new series



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

From IMDB:



> Follows New York farmer, Abe Woodhull, who bands together with a group of childhood friends to form The Culper Ring, an unlikely group of spies who turn the tide in America's fight for independence.


I watched the premiere and it has me interested.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

mechman said:


> From IMDB:
> 
> 
> 
> I watched the premiere and it has me interested.


Good thing hockey season is over so you can catch up on your shows!


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Hockey seems to never be over Joe... but I am catching up! :T


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I've watched the first few of this series and it's pretty good.


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

Sorry guys, politically, I can't watch movies of this kind as doing so, in my opinion, is a conflict of interest. In my opinion, there's no difference between encouraging the overthrow of the British government and overthrowing our current government as either person would be considered a traitor. Personally, I can't reconcile this conflict and I don't see educators trying to deal with this conflict of interest when teaching American History.

Because of this moral conundrum, I have to pass on this series.


----------

